# What is the best semi-auto .22 cal on the market today?



## hunterX (Dec 21, 2005)

What is the best semi-auto .22 cal on the market today?
:sniper: 
_____________________________________________________________ If you want peice, prepare for war?


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

We need more information. Are you using it for target or hunting. Is money an object, as there are some very awesome ones that cost thousands of dollars. Give me some more info and I will try to help you out more.


----------



## hunterX (Dec 21, 2005)

OKAY Iam looking for a hunting .22 cal rifel for under $250
__________________________________________________________________ ____________If you want peice, prepare for war.[/u][/url]


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Ruger 10/22 Carbine

Fairly cheap, can get a ton of aftermarket parts for it, and pretty accurate. Oh, did I mention that they are built like a tank?

:sniper:


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Ruger 10-22 #1 selling .22 of all time. Several variations, start out about $160 on up.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Yep, another vote for the Ruger 10/22. You can get all kinds of stocks for it and it's easy to change out the barrel. You can get it in 22lr and then pick up a 17HM2 barrel for it at a later date if you like. Plus, they're a handy little size, just right for packin' thru the woods for squrriels or other small critters.


----------



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

I have a ruger 10/22 and LOVE it. A great gun. Had a lot of jamming problems at first, but after I oiled it up it shot like a dream. My vote's also for the Ruger 10/22


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Ruger 10/22, I think, is about the only gun you can get new for less than $250, lol. And yeah, they're worth it. They make nice bases for .22-cal competition build-ups.

I never had much in the way of jamming problems with mine, even when they were being broken in. Try different ammo. Mine like Wolf Match for reliability and accuracy.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Another vote for the 10/.22. Be aware that most of the aftermarket barrels have match (tighter) chambers and can be finicky about feeding cheaper ammo. No such problem with the factory barrels, they seem to digest anything without a hiccup. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Slinger70 (Dec 20, 2005)

Marlin Model 60. The best.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Slinger70 said:


> Marlin Model 60. The best.


I agree.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I agree at looking at the model 60. More accurate, much less jamming problems.

If you are going to drop $500+ one a .22lr, get a 10/22. If you are going leave it be, or just to minor mods (trigger, maybe a scope) get a model 60.


----------

